# Psychiatrists = bad therapists = good



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it just me or do psychiatrists always seem a bit goofy or have some issue with them? My last one was an odd duck and the one I went to today was so overweight she had one of those carts to move around in. I mean, cmon, you're a Dr. and you let your body fall apart like that. Shouldn't they know better? Anyways, I really hate them. I spent 300 bucks today, so she could agree with me about upping the dosage on my Paxil. After the appointment I felt like I just threw good money down the toilet. My therapist on the other hand is a cool dude. Whenever I leave his office, I feel like he actually gives a crap about me.


----------



## Cactus (May 28, 2008)

Psychologists and psychdoc in general think out of the box, if you know what I mean. Many of them were born just really deep thinkers. Like all fields there are good ones and some that suck.
Find the good ones, they are out there.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

My guy is good, really smart about meds, but he doesn't like hearing about personal issues, I think he sees himself as an expensive prescription dispenser with a strong knowledge of psychopharmacology... he also does university research so his mind is probably always on that and would rather have patients in his area of specialty, which is somatic disorders.
It's hard to find a good shrink, just as it's hard to find a good therapist.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My psychiatrist called herself a pill pusher. :lol

Honestly though, she was joking around and spent over an hour talking to me. I wasn't comfortable though at all, and when she shook my hand at the end, it was ICE COLD (she asked if I was alive, lol).


----------



## Watske (Apr 12, 2008)

> Psychologists and psychdoc in general think out of the box, if you know what I mean. Many of them were born just really deep thinkers.


You're spreading an urban legend. They're experts at portraying themselves as deep thinkers and cultivating a public image of deep thinkers. But that is nothing more than an image, a fraud.

When you go beyond this public image (distortion of reality) that they cultivate, you'll see that they are in fact quite small people.

Part of their image is also giving the impression that they have their hands on great knowledge that you know nothing about and would take years of hard training at a university to obtain. They use slang that people know nothing about. But that, again, is still part of the fraud. Read a DSM-IV from beginning to end in one night and you might just be already more competent than many of them after YEARS of university and so-called "training". Makes you think just what exactly they were doing there.

Please don't spread the fraud - and urban legend - that they are deep thinkers because innocent readers will believe it and fall for the fraud.


----------

